# yotes



## bigbuck81 (Oct 10, 2007)

So I hunted Yotes from Nov.-march last year and didnt get one! I bought all the calls...watched all the videos...hunted hard and long but never got a shot off...I dont want to give up so who will take me out and show me how to kill this elusive creature? I can take you to a spot with lots of yotes but I just cant get them to come in. They almost always call back but wont show themselves...I want to get one of these almost as bad as an elk or a deer. Anyone willing to help a guy out? I will pay for gas and or drive my own vehicle. I have a passion to get good at yote hunting but I am on the virge of hanging it up because I have spent alot of $$ and had zero results! Now that my elk and deer season is over...all I want to kill is a yote! I live in SLC, anyone willing to help"?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Don't give up. Keep trying you'll get one. I've only got two in my life and one was last year. I missed another two more last year. Remember these bastards are sneaky. I had one just appear 25 yards from me, headed straight to me on a dead run. I was almost as scared as he was when we saw each other.  I ripped 10 shots of with the Ar and missed all of them. :lol: Try taking your dog with ya for a decoy. There movement will aid in the coyotes from spotting you. Try finding a spot where you think no one else would be stupid enough to walk that far...


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Hey big buck. I just recently decided to try and get into this sport aswell. Thus far I have purchased; a .204 Ruger, Squeker, Camo, Howler, Rabbit in distress call, electronic call, and plenty of ammo. Time seems to be one of my major constraints but I plan on getting good enough to write a book about hunting the song dogs. Anyhow all of those purchases were made just this year so I hope to really get into this. I am still at a zero coyotes so I can kind of feel your pain. If you would like to vent a little I know that prarie dogs are always there to help you sympathize. If you want to just kill a coyote drive around and you are bound to find one just driving in the right spots. If you want to get good at calling them in I believe its an art. 

Once I get the tally up to around 50 I would highly recomend that you buy my book. :lol:


----------



## bigbuck81 (Oct 10, 2007)

Nambaster said:


> Hey big buck. I just recently decided to try and get into this sport aswell. Thus far I have purchased; a .204 Ruger, Squeker, Camo, Howler, Rabbit in distress call, electronic call, and plenty of ammo. Time seems to be one of my major constraints but I plan on getting good enough to write a book about hunting the song dogs. Anyhow all of those purchases were made just this year so I hope to really get into this. I am still at a zero coyotes so I can kind of feel your pain. If you would like to vent a little I know that prarie dogs are always there to help you sympathize. If you want to just kill a coyote drive around and you are bound to find one just driving in the right spots. If you want to get good at calling them in I believe its an art.
> 
> Once I get the tally up to around 50 I would highly recomend that you buy my book. :lol:


Wow, you sound just like me, I went and bought most of that stuff last year. I thought I would be able to knock them dead, I bought tons of videos, mouth calls, e-calls, everything you would need, I just couldnt purchase the SKILL. Good Luck with your book.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Sounds like you and I need to get competative. I usually work pretty good under pressure. Being that you and I are both at zero lets put something on the table and get started. I have an ace up my sleeve. I intend to take one of my goats up in the hills and tying it to a tree and using a fawn in distress call. I mulled it over with the wife today and she said that she doesnt like it, but I gotta do what I gotta do.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Don't buy all that shtuff.
I have one mouth call and one howler and that's it.
I have some camo but don't do all the face painting.
I don't use scents.

I think the real key to coyote hunting is being extremely sneaky and patient.
Guys I take out who have never done it before are too noisy and move too much.
Make sure you are in an area where every Tom, Dick and Harry hasn't been out blowing every call, playing electronic calls and being impatient and turning the coyote hunt into a rabbit hunt. Hunt in places you think others wouldn't think to hunt.

Quiet! Shhh! I said, Quiet!


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

This is my first post on this forum, but I love to talk about hunting. Anyway the coyote is very very smart and sneaky, I have been at it for years but up until this year has just been a few times each year, this year I bought everything all the calls and videos, let me tell you one thing I know for sure, its not as much how you call, as how you get in sit and leave an area. Wind, Sun, cover, vehicle, sound all play a part. the first is what I think is most important factor. find which way the wind is blowing and chance is that is where the dog will come from. One video I would recomend is Mastering the Art by Primos, not that I promote their calls there good but I believe it the caller not the calls, but Randy Anderson is pretty knowledgeable about coyotes. He uses howls alot because later in the year when the dogs are educated about rabbit calls that you have to use howls to out smart them. Well thats only alittle about coyotes that I can talk about, If you want give me a call 435-820-6661 and I can take you out around my place and hopefully devirginize you of the yote. Cuz once you get one the addiction grows rapidly. I love it do three or four times a week.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks mike, I'll take you up on that in January.


----------



## rugerdogdog (Nov 18, 2007)

Just my 2 cents...But I'm in the same boat as you guys. Been trying real hard for about 3 1/2 years and only got 2 so far. 1 really, because one of them was shot from the road, not called in. I have called in several, missed a few and my dog ran one off before I could get a shot. My advise would be to not take your dog as a decoy especially early in the season when there are young dogs around. Keep trying and go where nobody else would. I really think the dogs around me are very educated. They will answer to my howler but they will not come in. :evil:


----------



## SomeGuy01 (Apr 3, 2008)

Keep at it guys, I started from scratch about 4 years ago and have just been slowley figuring it out. Each time you go you will learn something different that will help you out on the next one! I was able to call this dog in yesterday afternoon, 33 pound male!


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Hey rugerdog have you tried to move closer to the coyote after you get them to anwser you?
I have tried it and it works pretty well, a coyote has a territory and sometimes you are on the edge of it or not close enough to really threaten it. So if you move closer they think maybe this new coyote is trying to take over the area. Yesterday I had this happen I sat up and called and a coyote anwsered but wouldn't come in, after about 15 min I got up and moved about 200 yards closer to where the dog was calling from. I used a challenge howl and with in a few minutes he came running from around a hill at full speed. 
Don't know if it works everytime but has worked for me.


----------



## rugerdogdog (Nov 18, 2007)

That's good thinking and I have considered it but have never tried it. I'm always afraid that they are already focused on my location and then I get up and move towards them, seems like it'd just be asking to educate them. Spoze I could give it a try. It couldn't HURT my success rate any.


----------



## bigbuck81 (Oct 10, 2007)

I always usually hunt big open sage flats. Its very hard to sneak in but its possible. Ive never tried moving towards them either, always thought I would get busted, Definitely worth a shot!


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

bigbuck81 said:


> I always usually hunt big open sage flats. Its very hard to sneak in but its possible. Ive never tried moving towards them either, always thought I would get busted, Definitely worth a shot!


Rub yourself down with a bunch of coyote piss and drap a coyote hide over your back. Stay low to the ground as you move in. Works good, except during mating season it's too dangerous.


----------



## bigbuck81 (Oct 10, 2007)

-_O-


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

Something I have done with success is on the way to my calling location, I will make a quick stop in a place that holds an occasional jack rabbit, hurry and shoot one with the ol' 20 gauge, and throw it in a grocery sack. Once you get to your location, take out a knife you don't think too highly of and stab the Jack a few times to get some blood and guts flowing. Tie the critter to a rope and drag it behind you to where you are going to sit. Once you get to where you plan on calling, place the Jack down wind from you about 20 - 40 yards, preferrably in an opening. Not only do you have a cover scent, but now you have a decoy. You can even attach some mono to give it an occasional twitch once it is in sight of the yote. 

I have had mixed results with this method, the worst part is dragging the dang Jack (and cleaning your knife).


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

rugerdogdog said:


> That's good thinking and I have considered it but have never tried it. I'm always afraid that they are already focused on my location and then I get up and move towards them, seems like it'd just be asking to educate them. Spoze I could give it a try. It couldn't HURT my success rate any.


On another stand I had called in a coyote that I could see out about 1000 yds she laid down on a hill a would just look in my direction as i called. I tried everything she wasn't coming closer, so I got up started walking toward her and kept calling as i walked to the next bunch of bushes to hide behind. I stayed there for a minute but she still wouldn't move. So I did it again got within 300 yards behind a little hill peaked over and she had got up and walked along the hill toward me I blow the rabbit call and she turned and faced me I put the shot on her and she went down. This stand took about 1 1/2 hours to get her.


----------



## rugerdogdog (Nov 18, 2007)

mikevanwilder said:


> This stand took about 1 1/2 hours to get her.


Now thats dedication. I spoze any of us yotefreaks would do the same. I went out 15-20 times last year, probably 25- 35 stands in total, and never got a look at a yote last year. I gave up in late January but I'm back at it this year!!!


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

If you are still looking for someone to go out with, I would be willing to give it a shot.
Keep in mind that my recent experience is limited due to a few years off from the sport. But I THINK I still remember how to do it. hehe
I have calls and a quiver rabbit decoy and a full on ghillie suit for when they get spooky.
If you got dogs, I got experience. How fresh of experience do you want? :?: 

Let me know, I need to work up a new load for my rifle as I am down to my last three shells of the previous combo and out of the materials to recreate it, so I will need a few days warning. 
Look at my new post "Bunny Hunt and near miss" to see how my day went TODAY. 11/23/08 :roll: 

Lookin for some payback.  :mrgreen:


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

I was very lucky and shot one tuesday morning on my first coyote hunt. I set up at two spots and called in one at each place but spooked the 2nd one . I used a mouth call and was very surprised to see one come in after calling two times . Most fun i have had all year . I know how to call but just never coyotes before . At sunrise i heard some yotes howling and called in the direction of the closest one , he stopped howling so i called one more time and started looking i the direction i heard him howling from and saw him running full bore at me . As he top the hill i was on , i called again trying to stop him and when he did i nailed him in the heart with my Marlin .17 HMR at around 50 yards or so BOOM FLOP . They must not be hunted muchin the area i was in for a beginner like me to get them to come in .I was able to take two more in that area. I was not too far from a city here in N.Utah and thought they would be hunted more . Can't wait to go again . This one was taken in Cache valley .


----------



## bigbuck81 (Oct 10, 2007)

Good job man! Thats awesome!


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

I was in southern utah around lake powell kinda past bullfrog the weekend of the rifle deer hunt and killed two within 50 to 100 yards from the road. They didnt care to much that I stopped since I had plenty of time to get out and load my 10/22 and pop the two at different locations. Is there a reason they werent very spooky? I have only killed one other yote being lucky like that but he was running full speed by me while hunting deer another year in ne utah.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

deadicatedweim said:


> I was in southern utah around lake powell kinda past bullfrog the weekend of the rifle deer hunt and killed two within 50 to 100 yards from the road. They didnt care to much that I stopped since I had plenty of time to get out and load my 10/22 and pop the two at different locations. *Is there a reason they werent very spooky*? I have only killed one other yote being lucky like that but he was running full speed by me while hunting deer another year in ne utah.


I think they have no fear in that area due to their life in the park. Semi-protected and well fed with any cat, dog or calf that runs away from home. The fox in that area are the same, they just stare at you. I managed to get 4 fox right on the highway one winter.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

deadicatedweim said:


> I was in southern utah around lake powell kinda past bullfrog the weekend of the rifle deer hunt and killed two within 50 to 100 yards from the road. They didnt care to much that I stopped since I had plenty of time to get out and load my 10/22 and pop the two at different locations. Is there a reason they werent very spooky? I have only killed one other yote being lucky like that but he was running full speed by me while hunting deer another year in ne utah.


Funny you would say that! It was many years ago when I was in High School on memorial weekend, some of my buddies and I went down and did some PARTYaking and one night while out on the beach was was catching the carp with paddles. Well as we kept getting more fish a very friendly yote came in and was eating as fast as it could... Not measured in yards but feet from use! Not real sure if it was memorial weekend or not but it was Lake Powell back in the day!


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

mikevanwilder said:


> This is my first post on this forum, but I love to talk about hunting. Anyway the coyote is very very smart and sneaky, I have been at it for years but up until this year has just been a few times each year, this year I bought everything all the calls and videos, let me tell you one thing I know for sure, its not as much how you call, as how you get in sit and leave an area. Wind, Sun, cover, vehicle, sound all play a part. the first is what I think is most important factor. find which way the wind is blowing and chance is that is where the dog will come from. One video I would recomend is Mastering the Art by Primos, not that I promote their calls there good but I believe it the caller not the calls, but Randy Anderson is pretty knowledgeable about coyotes. He uses howls alot because later in the year when the dogs are educated about rabbit calls that you have to use howls to out smart them. Well thats only alittle about coyotes that I can talk about, If you want give me a call 435-820-6661 and I can take you out around my place and hopefully devirginize you of the yote. Cuz once you get one the addiction grows rapidly. I love it do three or four times a week.


Did you hunt in the calling contests over the last few weekends?


----------



## RynoUT (Feb 16, 2008)

The Coyote sees better than you, hears better than you, has a keener sense of smell than you and has an uncanny ability to remember what happened last time he investigated that screaming rabbit sound. I have little success bringing in a Coyote once he howls at me. I feel they do it out of frustration. They feel something is not right, but the curiousity eats at them. Heck, who knows why they do it, but if you figure it out, let me know!!! The last stand I made, I had multiple dogs howling at various distances. One scared me when it howled because it was so close. I just plain could not find it. I still think it was staring at us from a rockpile wondering what the wierd looking blobs were. Never did kill at that stand.

My advice to a beginner... Save your money. E-calls are nice, but not necessary. Buy one later on after you figure it out a bit. All the videos? They make it look easy. IT'S NOT EASY... Wear clothing that breaks up your outline, be as stealthy and motionless as possible, watch your wind, get off the road, and be patient.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

3 barks in a row is a warning bark. It is a signal to other coyotes that you've been busted. Most times after you hear three barks it will go dead silent and you will not see a dog. 2 barks and a tapering howl is usually just coyotes communicating their location to each other. There's a whole lot of things you can learn from the coyote's language and with experience you can use it to your advantage. Good coyote hunters, sorry to say, will keep most of this to themselves so others don't go out a educate all the dogs within hearing distance. At different time of the year, you will have better sucess with different sounds. Think about what the coyote may be doing at a particular time of year. Is he super hungry becasue it's been a cold, hard winter? Is he interested in mating? Are pups around that need protection?
Start to think like a coyote. Become the coyote.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Talk about the sense of hearing. I saw one about 350 yards with pretty calm winds. I didn't have a call with me, so I just did a howl about the volume as you would talk to someone privately in a room. Probably about 3 second long howl???

Any way, the coyote that was crossing 90* to me turned and looked, then just started coming my way. About 100 yds out the crosshairs had a lot of coyote, so I played catch with it throwing a high speed bullet. It didn't throw it back, it played keep.

They are pretty smart. You see them all the time when you DON'T have a firearm. :wink:


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I wasn't able to get into those with work and family. but my cousin did the locale Emery county contest and won with 2 dogs. 
I had an experience yesterday that just made me mad.
So I'm hunting an area I know there are dogs but haven't been able to get anything to come in. This time I sat down and just used my mouth call and howled like I was two different dogs, one young and one dominant male, the primos Hot Dog is very good for this, after going back and forth for awhile I threw in a pup distress like the big male let in to the younger dog, then I waited about 5 minutes, then went into a wood pecker distress on my prey master. after about 35 minutes I figured nothing was coming scoped the area and got up and started for some sage brush to scare me out a rabbit to take some frustration out on. I hadn't gone about 30 yards when I see a coyote rounding a hill on a dead run to where I had been sitting, I dropped down and tried to get it to stop but it wouldn't even look my way, so I got behind a bush and started calling with a rabbit distress, he ran behind some brush and I never saw him again. If only I had waited 2 more minutes, oh well that is what makes it fun to hunt. 
On another note yesterday my 3 1/2 year old son looks at me goes into his room and puts on his camo close and grabs his toy rifle and goes lets go dad, I asked where we were going and he says "yote huntin" I have never takin him coyote hunting because he likes to talk alot 
but I figured why not, we go to an area not too far from town and set up, he sat still and was quiet for all of 10 minutes but during those 10 minutes he was a hunter watching everythng and ready to shoot with his toy gun. We didn't get anything but I think that was my favorite hunt ever I have never been prouder to be a Dad.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

deadicatedweim said:


> I was in southern utah around lake powell kinda past bullfrog the weekend of the rifle deer hunt and killed two within 50 to 100 yards from the road. They didnt care to much that I stopped since I had plenty of time to get out and load my 10/22 and pop the two at different locations. Is there a reason they werent very spooky? I have only killed one other yote being lucky like that but he was running full speed by me while hunting deer another year in ne utah.


I have seen many coyotes around lake powell, that is because they are protected in the park area, as far as I know you can't shoot them in the park I could be wrong.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I have been told that having a moving decoy really helps when going after coyotes (but have yet t try it) because it keeps the focus off of you. I am in the same boat as most of you guys, bought all the stuff, but haven't had any luck with getting a yote yet. If anyone is willing to take me out, I am willing to drive and pay you for your time/teaching efforts.


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

May I suggest Monroe Mtn. I kill a few dogs here every yr just camping and such. Last yr I shot one w/ my bow after calling it in with my cow call. Right now you can still get up on top with a wheeler. Just go NW of Manning Medows. I hear them nearly every night. Dogs all over. Stupid too. By the sounds of some of your trials these yotes are uneducated.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

My uncle lives for varmint calling. He hunted Nevada and Utah all of his young teen and early adult life with tremendous success. He has killed thousands of yotes and more cats than he can count. I asked him the most important things to remember when doing a set. His response was, "hide your hands and go where nobody else goes". I asked what was up with the hands and he said the hands will give you away long before your eyes or face will. I would call most anyone else's bluff, but he knows his stuff.
I am picking him up at the airport tomorrow am for a month down here from OR and he is going to take me on a few hunts. I can't wait!! I have never killed a yote that was called in.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

mikevanwilder said:


> deadicatedweim said:
> 
> 
> > I was in southern utah around lake powell kinda past bullfrog the weekend of the rifle deer hunt and killed two within 50 to 100 yards from the road. They didnt care to much that I stopped since I had plenty of time to get out and load my 10/22 and pop the two at different locations. Is there a reason they werent very spooky? I have only killed one other yote being lucky like that but he was running full speed by me while hunting deer another year in ne utah.
> ...


I think you are right; firearms were prohibited in Glen Canyon Rec Area and all Natl Park system areas (monuments, etc.). But with the recent change the fed defaults to the state/local regs, so here in Utah we now can have firearms in the National Parks; correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## apollosmith (Jun 29, 2008)

Huge29 said:


> I think you are right; firearms were prohibited in Glen Canyon Rec Area and all Natl Park system areas (monuments, etc.). But with the recent change the fed defaults to the state/local regs, so here in Utah we now can have firearms in the National Parks; correct me if I am wrong.


The new changes only apply to concealed firearms used for protection. They are no longer illegal, but the laws of the state you're in apply. Note that this does not apply to federal buildings inside national parks - in other words, you can concealed carry into Zions NP, but not into the visitor's center. These changes do not allow hunting in the national parks and monuments.


----------

